# VVS 5 Mafia [D1]



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: VVS 5 Mafia [N0]*

Light yagami's corpse laid peacefully on the ground. No signs of struggle were upon him.

They immedietly find out he is the Village Idiot, and conclude he is a miller.

*Light Yagami's dead. Miller*

*24 hours for day time discussions*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2011)

it still says that it's night zero.

BUT OH WELL


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Thatsh shucks.  Thatsh an innosheent'sh dead. Hahaha eenosheeent'shh fuuny to shay.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2011)

You start Day 2 hours after Night falls?

Mystic, I'd like to know what role you chose.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

'Twas definitely a quick night o.0


----------



## hyphen (Oct 7, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You start Day 2 hours after Night falls?
> 
> Mystic, I'd like to know what role you chose.


...we don't choose roles...?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Whooaaa, when di' the shun come up?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2011)

Mystic said:


> ...we don't choose roles...?


Four players in this game have fixed roles: However, one player gets to choose there role.

In my reality, you are the Nomad
It is you​
*Ahem*
So, again, I'd like to know: What role did you choose?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

I jusht wannta poop in and shtay that me does notsh thinsh thaths weshs shhhhsud leencsh annyepeples.

buuut thensh agaun ifin we's donsh we ish allsh gunna be lish deds.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2011)

well
I didn't choose. O.o

listen to drunk Hawke!
Edit:waitwait do you mean alinement?
I chose Innocent.
you're inspector aren't you


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Ish shoo ded.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Facepalm*
...
*2x FACEPALM COMBO*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

hahahahaha yoush head inn deh ham and deh tingy. *passes out*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

*Wonders why Mystic deleted her post*

EDIT: Wow totally didn't realise the post was above Phantom's the whole time. Nevermind.

@Phantom: I don't think we should lynch Mystic. I know for a fact that she's Innocent, unless she deliberately picked a Mafia role.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz *sits up* *Meeestick*! *stares at hand* *Self facepalms to knockout*


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm..so lost right naow. xD
Uhh, Hawke? Can you mehbe translate what you're saying in parenthesis or something?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

(Not sure I think it defeats the point... I voted *Mystic* btw.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Wonders why Mystic deleted her post*
> 
> EDIT: Wow totally didn't realise the post was above Phantom's the whole time. Nevermind.
> 
> @Phantom: I don't think we should lynch Mystic. I know for a fact that she's Innocent, unless she deliberately picked a Mafia role.


*AHEM*
*Abstain* for now, unless we have any non-Mystic ideas to vote for.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

gah dangst ls92 yoush needsth to posh (FUCK I CAN'T DO THIS why do I sound Shakespearean?) inshteeed ofsh editing.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Welsh I'hm innosheent, and you shay yousz innosheent, an meestick too... I KILLLZ DEH *BUNNY*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

WAIT
COMMON SENSE DICTATES THAT *POPCORN* IS MAFIA

EDIT: Totally Ninja'd.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Ish shed itfsh firth.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

You should talk like a StOnEd SlOb instead.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Pleesh endsh theesh now.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

The 3 citizens decide to lynch Mystic, but FUCKIGN COMMON SENSE lead to the lynching of Popcorn.

She was lynched, and it was soon discovered she was the mafia.

*Popcorn is dead. Mafia*

*INNOCETNS WIN!*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

Canshth Ish beeth undrunsht?

NEVER DO THAT TO ME EVER AGAIN!

Next time LS99, say they're innocent before saying they're suspicious.

Good game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

I broke these cuffs.
The cuffs were named Popcorn.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

Roles;

Mystic~ Inspecting Variable (picked the side of innocent)

LS99~ Inspector

Popcorn~ Godfather

LY~ Village Idiot

Hawke~ Druken Slob



Night Log;

N0;
Mystic chooses side of innocent and inspects Hawke. Came up *drunken slob*
LS99 investigated Mystic. Result was *nomad*
Popcorn targets LY (successful)

D1;
LY was found dead
Lynches Popcorn, Mafia
Innocents win!


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 8, 2011)

/doomed from the start. XD


----------



## Mai (Oct 8, 2011)

Pffthaha. I, personally, was _very_ amused by the fake!drunk!posting. Also, Popcorn is a guy.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 8, 2011)

That is why Phantom/Hawke/Me doesn't drink.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 8, 2011)

You mean peoples thought I was a female godfather? That's awkward ._.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

O.O..............*Runs straight into a brick wall!*

sorry!


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 8, 2011)

XD! It's no big deal. It's not the first time people have thought that. >.>


----------

